# Dying Ambrosia Maple



## Jason Needham (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone dyed and stabilized Ambrosia Maple? Curious to how it would turn out. Would like to see pictures. Thanks


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 2, 2015)

It turns out real nice. 

Bottom ones are for sure ambrosia maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

